# Monday Night Football



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Atlanta at Green Bay - anybody want to pick the winner?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since I live next to the "Cheesheads" ,I 'll go for the Falcons.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I will take the Packers for $20.lol


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Do not like the Packers.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The Pack, all the way.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> The Pack, all the way.


I think a name like the Packers,makes me think they are packing some gay stuff


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quiet I am watching the game Please. 7- 24 green bay as of now
Someone explain to me where GB found that running game in the first part of the game


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Quiet I am watching the game Please. 7- 24 green bay as of now


I just noticed that, it's still cheesy though


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pack! 21-7


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the pack, DUH.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I want to see how bad of a playoff team the NFC South is going to send. Maybe a 6 win team?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta go with the Packers, as in meat packers..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

24-40 but 10 minutes left


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> 24-40 but 10 minutes left


I think you're safe... you bastard!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Exciting game. Good hard football.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

4:33 and a two score game....... Now it gets interesting @ 2:11 left.
game over Packers by 6


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like "The Pack" wins the division since the Lions won't be winning at Lambeau in the regular season finale.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I think a name like the Packers,makes me think they are packing some gay stuff


How come everything has to come around to being GAY with you.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm boycotting all pro sports.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, is it too late to take the Packers by 5?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Do not like the Packers.


Me either MrsInor, but the falcons kinda are looking like a train wreck looking for a place to happen.:frown:


----------

